# Races at park lane hobbies friday aug 3rd/ 17th/ and 31st



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

OK guys we r racing at park lane hobbies in aug race dates r friday aug 3rd aug 17th and aug 31st races start at 7 pm entry fee is 5.00 same classes as before skinny tire tjets wide tire tjets and afx cars see u there zoom we go.:wave:


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

I think that we should add a gas jar along with the swear jar. Mittens would definitely fill that up quick.:lol:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Zoom Zoom we go, as of right now can not make 8/3, the rest I will be there.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I have to talk to a couple of the guys Honda. Maybe we can make the 3rd. I let you know by the end of the week.

Randy.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'll be there.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

need directions to make it to one of the events with jr...would like to check it out..


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

1080 Joliet Street Dyer, IN 46311

Google maps should get you here from there. 

Al


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

What classes do you run down there?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

we run skinny tire tjets/ wide tire tjets/ and afx magnatraction .afx cars must have trans am bodys/ camaro, javilin, firebird, trans am.:wave:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Hope to make it soon, miss the racing, not so much the gas, but i do miss the racing


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Darrell, you sure you wouldn't rather have me run a cement block in A/FX ?


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

A small brick might do the trick.:thumbsup:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

What are the rules for skinny and wide tire T-jets?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Small group last night. Some sloppy and fun racing. Six of us had fun putting on what looked more like a demo derby at times. Definitely not a serious race night, except for Mike who spanked us all in both T-Jet classes. Good time. Russ, when you apologize for crashing someone else BEFORE it happens, it kind of gives it away. LOL


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

OH u forgot in wide tire tjets it was mike, darrell, then al, jon, bart, and last russ. had a good time. been long time to beat al lol. :wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Man we get a full race report when honda is the first loser!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounded like fun, I see Russ is being Russ, thats my man, lol. who got second behind Mike, oh yea, second is the first loser. Good racing though Darrell (the gas Man), one way or another you ended up in front of Al.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like there is new top dog mike, no more Al wins every week congrats.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Had a blast last night. Al having a huge target on his butt helped, and I just dodged all the chaos. Darrell was gassin again (imagine that) and Russ was the comedian. Great times as always, thanks guys.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

By the way, Mr Darrell hooked up in wrong lane for first heat and ran a fill in name. Is it a coincidence or, is it just darrell?? Without knowing, he ran the racer named NERFY!!!!!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Mike, you are too humble. Target on me or not, you put together solid runs.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Zoom Zoom we go this Friday night the 17th. I'm in cannot wait to come out and play.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Zooooooooooooom I plan on making it, will ask to get off early, need to take the cars out and dust them off, hope to see you all.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

ok guys races this friday night at park lane hobbys aug 17 th at 7 pm see u guys there.:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Slider alert!! Slider alert!! :lol:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Darrell's on lockdown. No sliders until Saturday!:freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, but what about the butter, refried ,and baked beans??? Man you guys are brave!!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

You saying maybe we should pound a cork in him?


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Darrell I'm up for White Castle maybe I'll stop on way and pick up a crave case.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*sliders*

sounds good 2 me ed extra onions lol. sry guys i feel sry 4 u. lol
:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Ed, you can take him there after the racing. It's only about a mile down the road.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

no ed stop on the way to the races so they will have to smell them in the store lol. just the smell of them will give me gas lol.:thumbsup::tongue::wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No fracking required either!!! :lol:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Im in the garage tinkering now trying to get my new cars up to par, No luck!!!! lol. Trying to get a few setup for plastic tracks.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah....your stuff sucked last time......LOL


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

too bad al he was just a better driver than u were.and so was i in the wide tire class he he.:woohoo:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Yup....


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Uh oh!!!! Darrell went to Kmart and bought a driver mod, now we're all in trouble.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Jake broke through with a spectacular run in AFX for the win. 1st and 2nd place ran 103 laps and were separated by only the length of the front straight at the end. If either were Darrell. he'd have posted this. Well, he didn't finish last......

Al


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats to Jake it was a great run. I had a lot of fun racing again, thanks guys, so happy the season of racing has started.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

ZOOM ZOOM next race is this weekend woot hoo:tongue:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Heard that we may have another new racer this Friday.....(new to our group)
Al


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

were going to have more than 1 new guy 2 to 3 new guys this fri.:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Better put a cork in it then Darrell. Don't want to gas out the new guys on day 1!!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sweet! Let's race, Nerfy.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Just a thought, as I know there was some talk about adding fat tire hardbody(non resin) class maybe after afx if we have time we could try out fat tire 9tooth hardbody(non resin) for any one who wants to race it, as last time we finished early with a small trun out.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'm going to be there. Hoping to have a good time. If we can duct tape Honda to a chair and spray Nair on his head. LOL! :devil:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

OK guys races start in 4 hrs and 33 mins. and afxnut will be here to join in tonight and trust me he will see the wall lol.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

AFXnut deserves a special thumbs up for showing Honda the wall. :thumbsup: The Nerfmeister got his just reward. Mike was hot again tonight in TJets. Darrell's demo derby IROC Mercury station wagons with bodies by Sam Heitz made their debut. Those cars were a hoot!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

yes he did show me the wall but i did show it to him also lol thanks 4 coming afxnut hope u can come again soon. and yes i won the derby iroc race was fun hope to do it again soon. the derby cars need tuned up. and they will be stay tuned 4 more racin action.:wave:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Lots of fun, thanks for coming out to play with us AFXnut. We need to handicap Mike some how,:tongue: no really great driving Mike, and Larry first time out this year with a second in fat tire :thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I had fun. I like the track and Park Lane Hobbies. "It's worth the trip." I liked each class of racing. I did better than I thought I would even finishing last in all 4 classes. I purchased some hubs for the wide chassis T-Jet class. And a book on the Leopard 2 Main Battle Tank. 

All of you guys were great and it was fun racing with you. I hated to leave, but on the way home I stopped at White Castle. Couldn't resist. I got home at 1:00 am EST. It's 97.7 miles from my house to Park Lane Hobbies. 

I should do a little better next time. I'll knock Honda in the wall twice. 

Randy.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Did you get the Darrell special Randy? You'll have enough gas to get back home. Come back any time! Al


----------

